
Video: Volkswagen Zukunftspakt - rtfs
http://www.volkswagen.gomexlive.com/vw_live_pk/?lang=en
======
rtfs
... save 3.7 bn and invest 3.5 bn in e-mobility, car connectivity and
autonomous driving. Conclusion: Tesla will see the brutal force of competition
over the next years. Finally, the Goliaths started to move.

------
rtfs
Volkswagen plans to cut 30,000 jobs, until 2025 and mainly in Germany.

